# Single Women in Spain



## EdieC (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm a retired, single woman of a certain age who is considering moving to Barcelona next spring. I'm planning on staying a year or so. Renting a flat would be my choice over buying a place. 
I would like to hear from any women who are 'living the dream' of moving to Spain on your own. Do you have any advice, tips? 
I'd appreciate hearing from any of you about your experiences, information, etc.
Thanks,
Edie


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EdieC said:


> I'm a retired, single woman of a certain age who is considering moving to Barcelona next spring. I'm planning on staying a year or so. Renting a flat would be my choice over buying a place.
> I would like to hear from any women who are 'living the dream' of moving to Spain on your own. Do you have any advice, tips?
> I'd appreciate hearing from any of you about your experiences, information, etc.
> Thanks,
> Edie



there are a few women on this forum who have done just that - one just a few months ago, Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - View Profile: carolleb

take a look at her posts 

she was in a different position though, in that she is from the UK & didn't have visa issues

have you checked out the visa situation for a non-EU citizen?


----------



## EdieC (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks xabiachica. I haven't checked out how to deal with the visa thing yet. I do know that I'm only allowed to stay 90 days and have thought that I'd (maybe) divide my time between Spain and France to keep ahead of the immigrates! Possible?
What I really would like to know is how do single women manage to find friends in a strange new world? I would know absolutely no one in Spain but I do make friends easily which is a bonus but I don't want to be part of the bar/nightclub scene either. Been there; done that. Not that I have a problem with throwing a glass or two of vino down my neck but I just prefer quieter pastimes now!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EdieC said:


> Thanks xabiachica. I haven't checked out how to deal with the visa thing yet. I do know that I'm only allowed to stay 90 days and have thought that I'd (maybe) divide my time between Spain and France to keep ahead of the immigrates! Possible?
> What I really would like to know is how do single women manage to find friends in a strange new world? I would know absolutely no one in Spain but I do make friends easily which is a bonus but I don't want to be part of the bar/nightclub scene either. Been there; done that. Not that I have a problem with throwing a glass or two of vino down my neck but I just prefer quieter pastimes now!!


hmm - France & Spain won't do it I'm afraid 

you're only allowed 90 days out of every 180 in the entire Schengen zone - Spain & France are both included - so you could spend just 90 days, here, then you'd have to leave the zone completely for 90 days before returning


visa issue aside (which you really MUST look into though, before you get too excited imo) what you want to do is totally do-able - there are lots of single women of a certain age in my town - a lot join the U3A


----------



## EdieC (Aug 24, 2013)

What a newbie I am, eh? Guess I'd better do some investigating on the visa thing or I'll be chucked out of the country and I sure don't want that. Thanks for the warning xabiachica.


----------

